# Fourtitude Coverage: UrQ25



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Twenty-five years ago, Audi AG introduced its revolutionary Quattro to North America. The revolutionary, turbocharged, box-fendered all-wheel drive coupe had been taking Europe by storm since 1981, and when Audi began selling the car Stateside, the Quattro literally put the brand back on the map in the eyes of the American public. 
From 1983 to 1986, the years the car was on sale in North America, only 668 of the all-wheel drive coupes were officially sold, though the enthusiastic following for the cars exploded and is alive and well a quarter century later. To help celebrate that 25th anniversary, Quattro enthusiasts recently held UrQ25 – a celebration in Glenwood Springs, Colorado to spotlight the cars and their still-rabid owners.
* Full Story *


----------

